# Opération "un avatar pour LucG"



## bebert (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Mieux vaut avatar que jamais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




C'est nul mais c'est lendemain de week-end  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Postez vos propositions ici, merci.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)




----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]
Y en a qui se sont foulés ici


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

Très flatté de vous voir vous intéresser à ma transparence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




relevé des copies dans quelques jours : on verra s'il y a des gagnants


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2003)




----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Y en a qui se sont foulés ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La sobriété est une vertu bien connue de TheBig.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *relevé des copies dans quelques jours : on verra s'il y a des gagnants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Copies ?
J'ai bien entendu copies ?
Chouette, on va pouvoir copier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, comme bebert :








ou un peu plus travaillée :




Mais si tu préfère quelquechose de propre :









Ou sobre comme thebig :


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

C'est trop beau !

Moi qui ai gardé la lamentable écriture de mes 6 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et me suis attiré des remarques (et pas que des remarques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de mon cours préparatoire à ma quatrième année de fac (genre : "vous présentez vraiment comme un cochon" "une ligne sans rature, vous savez ce que c'est", etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Après, ils se sont lassés (pas moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) puis le microordinateur est arrivé


----------



## abba zaba (10 Juin 2003)




----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

Quelle rigueur, Abba

Tiens, je joue aussi. Un qui me déplaît pas :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

Je viens d'aller au lycée Blaise Pascal et j'ai retrouver la photo de la promo de LucG :


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Moi qui ai gardé la lamentable écriture de mes * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

ben, Finn, ils ont changé les draps au lycée Blaise Pascal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant à JpMiss : j'aime beaucoup Doisneau et cette photo en particulier. En plus, ça pourrait être moi en train de passer une récréation à recopier les lignes que j'avais cochonnées avant la récréation. Manquent juste les taches d'encre sur les doigts.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Manquent juste les taches d'encre sur les doigts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






Notre Jojo nationnal !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qui n'a pas vu ce film ?


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juin 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Qui n'a pas vu ce film ? 

[/QUOTE] 
Moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> *  </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Qui n'a pas vu ce film ? 

[/QUOTE] 
Moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Très bien, tu me copieras cent fois le verbe être et avoir conjugé à tous les temps tous les modes. Et arrête de copier sur Mackie ça ne va t'attirer que des ennuis !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Revenons en au sujet du professeur Bébert


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

Comme Luc viendra me rejoindre dans quelques mois dans ma tranche (entre 50 et 60 ans   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), il conviendrait qu'il ait quand meme un avatar digne et présentable pour ne pas faire désordre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Je compte sur vous !!!


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juin 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (10 Juin 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (10 Juin 2003)




----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2003)

comme ça, en passant :




et


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Comme Luc viendra me rejoindre dans quelques mois dans ma tranche (entre 50 et 60 ans   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), il conviendrait qu'il ait quand meme un avatar digne et présentable pour ne pas faire désordre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Je compte sur vous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (10 Juin 2003)

Une idée à retravailler ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Une idée à retravailler ... 



* 

[/QUOTE]
...stp, mets-le à l'envers, ce sera plus valorisant pour lui !!!!!


----------



## maousse (10 Juin 2003)

Moi, je verrais bien ça, je l'imagine bien comme ça sur sa terrasse quand il est officiellement en train de "lire"


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)

Et celui-là...?
(laguiole origine garantie)


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)

ou plus simple, dans le genre néandertalien, pour sa future catégorie...


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

Je vais avoir l'embarras du choix: il y en a plein qui me plaisent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme quoi (et je l'ai toujours pensé), la force d'inertie est le moteur principal de l'existence : j'ai toujours eu la flemme de me chercher une idée d'avatar ou un avater d'idée, voilà que tous ces braves gens le font à ma place, c'est le pied


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * j'ai toujours eu la flemme de me chercher une idée d'avatar ou un avater d'idée, voilà que tous ces braves gens le font à ma place, c'est le pied  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

tu crois pas si bien dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voilà ce qu'on trouve lorsque l'on tape LucG dans google image


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> *  je l'imagine bien comme ça sur sa terrasse quand il est officiellement en train de "lire" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment ça, officiellement en train de "lire"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. C'est une des rares activités (j'ai pas dit la seule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qui s'accorde sans aucun problème avec ma flemme.


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

tu crois pas si bien dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voilà ce qu'on trouve lorsque l'on tape LucG dans google image 










* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais c'est qu'il m'enterrerait déjà !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je confirme donc, ce n'est pas ma photo. D'ailleurs, ça ne m'étonne pas d'un psychotruc, cette manie de coller des étiquettes partout : "body", je vous demande un peu. Pour pénitence, tu me réciteras 3 Bourdieu et 2 Debord.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS pour le film, Finn, je ne l'ai pas encore vu, faut que j'achète le DVD.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

...pendant que j'y étais, j'ai aussi recherché un avatar pour notre tranche :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

...et prévoyant, j'en ai un pour quand on arrivera dans la tranche des 90 à 100 :






...et après, on passe dans le "thread post-mortem" !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps : sur qu'on va les faire ch... encore longtemps les petits djeunes !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *
ps : sur qu'on va les faire ch... encore longtemps les petits djeunes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...et en plus, j'y compte bien :
















ps : ça vous fait peur hein !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...et prévoyant, j'en ai un pour quand on arrivera dans la tranche des 90 à 100 :






...et après, on passe dans le "thread post-mortem" !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps : sur qu'on va les faire ch... encore longtemps les petits djeunes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils n'ont pas fini de souffrir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 
Ils n'ont pas fini de souffrir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...dans 100 ans, ils vont sortir une série spéciale de Macs rien que pour nous : les Macs AB !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

Bon j'arrete : je me fous les boules moi-meme !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Bon j'arrete : je me fous les boules moi-meme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## maousse (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Comment ça, officiellement en train de "lire"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








. C'est une des rares activités (j'ai pas dit la seule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qui s'accorde sans aucun problème avec ma flemme.   * 

[/QUOTE]hihi, j'avais d'abord lu "ma femme"


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * hihi, j'avais d'abord lu "ma femme" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]









 moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme quoi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * 









 moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

comme quoi la Gestalt ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour illustrer la gestalt, voici un bien bel avatar pour toi LucG !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou thebig : ce qu'il y a de bien c'est que l'on voit ce que l'on veut !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La jeunesse ou la vieillesse mais JAMAIS les deux en même temps : c'est impossible


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2003)

*"Le tout est différent de la somme des parties"* 






Voilà pour le cours de la semaine


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * "Le tout est différent de la somme des parties" 

* 

[/QUOTE]

On en trouve des bien belles gestalts dite moi !


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

Tu révises tes exams, Finn ?


----------



## krystof (11 Juin 2003)

Luc, à l'envers, ça fait quoi déjà


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Luc, à l'envers, ça fait quoi déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est un peu classique quand même, quoique la couleur m'interpelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est une vénusienne ?


----------



## krystof (11 Juin 2003)

Non, c'est un modérateur. Par respect, et compassion, je ne dirai rien.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Non, c'est un modérateur. Par respect, et compassion, je ne dirai rien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

les miennes sont plus musclés !


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Non, c'est un modérateur. Par respect, et compassion, je ne dirai rien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut voir !


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

Je me suis raté dans mes citations (c'est significatif, docteur ?
Le scénario original était :

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

les miennes sont plus musclés ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut voir.


----------



## abba zaba (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Tu révises tes exams, Finn ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi ? Monsieur G distriburait-il des bons points ?


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

Je ne vais quand même pas dire qu'on s'égare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'empêche que comme avatar, ça fait un peu scolaire. Il y a loin de la coupe aux lèvres.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi ? Monsieur G distriburait-il des bons points ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut Abba Zaba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Des bons points j'en veux bien ! Si ça pouvait m'aider pour la mention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon Luc ou quique ce soit, personne ne verra les miennes de fesses ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'S'pèces de gros dégoutants !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Bon j'arrete : je me fous les boules moi-meme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Au moins tu en as


----------



## abba zaba (11 Juin 2003)

Héhé, salut Finn.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 


Bon sinon Luc ou quique ce soit, personne ne verra les miennes de fesses ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'S'pèces de gros dégoutants ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]







Ah, ce couturier pour chats fait vraiment des merveilles.


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2003)




----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2003)

Après le QG et le Point G, on aura tout vu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous pouvez pas faire un peu plus haut que la ceinture ?
Et ne me montrez pas une poitrine !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

Vu sur le forum a la queue leu leu

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xxxxxx:</font><hr /> * dnas ton ©==&gt;avatar (pour lucg)
ok je sors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'l'aime bien cette expression * 

[/QUOTE]

ca m'a fait penser a ca...


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Vu sur le forum a la queue leu leu








* 

[/QUOTE]





 parle à mon © ma tête est malade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas bien la délation


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * 





 parle à mon © ma tête est malade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas bien la délation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















* 

[/QUOTE]

ok j'edite mon message


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2003)

wouarffffffffff pou pouf © moi même :  je viens de le déposer


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

Quand mon gamin va regarder les forums de macgé (il s'est provisoirement calmé), qu'est-ce qu'il va penser ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enfin, ce sont les avatars de l'existence.


----------



## bonpat (11 Juin 2003)

Je te conseille le mien, mais il faut le remettre un peu en forme


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Je te conseille le mien, mais il faut le remettre un peu en forme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

non, non, gardes le, comment on fera pour te reconnaitre apres


----------



## bonpat (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

non, non, gardes le, comment on fera pour te reconnaitre apres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 



* 

[/QUOTE]

y'a du progres


----------



## macelene (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

tu vois LUCG celui j'adore


----------



## Niconemo (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 






Notre Jojo nationnal !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qui n'a pas vu ce film ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Jojo est déjà pris par   Lalou !


----------



## Niconemo (11 Juin 2003)

Moi je propose ça : deuxième main encore en rodage (servi 24 h seulement).





Ou ça : première main. Toutes option. Gris MacGé #E6E6E6


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

Je note, je note.

(Maintenant, superDupont, ça ferait quand même un peu prétentieux, c'est clair que, dans ce genre, gaston me semble plus approprié à ma nature profonde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Niconemo (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Je note, je note.

(Maintenant, superDupont, ça ferait quand même un peu prétentieux, c'est clair que, dans ce genre, gaston me semble plus approprié à ma nature profonde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'ai pas encore iconisé Gaston. J'y pense sérieusement RDV dans quelques jours...


----------



## krystof (12 Juin 2003)




----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2003)

C'est un sèche-cheveux qui a fondu ???


----------



## krystof (12 Juin 2003)

Non, c'est une capote pour le cerveau.


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2003)

C'est flatteur pour mon neurone !


----------



## krystof (12 Juin 2003)

En plus, je trouve qu'il te va comme un gant.
Très pratique pour regarder TF1, il faut savoir se protéger.


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2003)

Si je me balade comme ça, Sarko va m'envoyer le GIGN aux fesses et, j'aurais beau faire l'autruche, c'est pas de me protéger la tête qui me mettra des plumes au cul pour m'envoler


----------



## bebert (12 Juin 2003)

Bon on en est où ? Kikagagné ? Au vu des propositions minables, on n'est pas prêt "d'habiller" LucG.


----------



## Niconemo (12 Juin 2003)

Non non c'est aps fini : Gaston Lagaffe arrive !


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juin 2003)




----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Bon on en est où ? Kikagagné ? Au vu des propositions minables, on n'est pas prêt "d'habiller" LucG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ferais le point ce week-end mais il y a des propositions pas mal. Si je décide d'abandonner ma transparence naturelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## barbarella (12 Juin 2003)




----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

ça me rappelle ma jeunesse. C'est le professeur Nimbus ? ou je me trompe ?


----------



## krystof (12 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (12 Juin 2003)




----------



## bebert (12 Juin 2003)




----------



## barbarella (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il manque la sauce


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juin 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (12 Juin 2003)

parce que lucG aime la sieste apparament:


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * parce que lucG aime la sieste apparament:




* 

[/QUOTE]

Sadique !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

voleur !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

Bon ! Il se décide Luc ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ce suspense est insupportable !!!


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Bon ! Il se décide Luc ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ce suspense est insupportable !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

On est dans le midi, ici, TheBig : faut laisser du temps au temps, faut que ça mûrisse (d'ailleurs, je dois aller ramasser des cerises un de ces jours). 

D'ailleurs c'est bien d'un avatard qu'il s'agit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc encore un week-end de patience et il y a des chances que je sorte enfin couvert


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On est dans le midi, ici, TheBig : faut laisser du temps au temps, faut que ça mûrisse (d'ailleurs, je dois aller ramasser des cerises un de ces jours). *



Bon, elles arrivent ces cerises


----------



## nemo44 (15 Juin 2003)

Et ça


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'avais déjà proposé celui-ci


----------



## ginette107 (16 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est bien d'un avatard qu'il s'agit.
> 
> ...



alors cet avatar Luc G, il vient !!!
pour info: le week-end est fini ;


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> alors cet avatar Luc G, il vient !!!
> pour info: le week-end est fini ;
> ...



Si même les auvergnates n'ont plus de patience, on me les aura changé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'y pense, j'y pense.


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2003)

Voilà, pour le moment. Finalement, on n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en suis resté à Méliès. Mais ça changera sûrement de temps en temps (et je garde la trace de certaines propositions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

Il est pas un peu "tape à l'oeil" celui-là...?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Très bon choix Luc ! Très bon choix !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

C'est bien la peine qu'on se soit donné tant de mal pour t'en trouver un!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bien la peine qu'on se soit donné tant de mal pour t'en trouver un!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais !
> 
> 
> ...



Exactement!!!


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2003)

Excusez-moi, mais je ne vois pas bien ce que vous voulez dire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai une poutre dans l'oeil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai une poutre dans l'oeil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fais gaffe Luc ! c'est comme ça qu'on finit sur la paille dans l'oeil du voisin !!!


----------



## Yip (17 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Excusez-moi, mais je ne vois pas bien ce que vous voulez dire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Un obus, très cher, un obus... décidément c'est vrai que vous ne voyez pas grand chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ou est-ce pour nous faire un clin d'oeil perpétuel ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Exactement!!!
> 
> 
> ...


On ne peut mieux dire !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> On ne peut mieux dire !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



C'est très précisement ça


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2003)

Si tout le monde est d'accord dans le bar, où allons-nous !!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Si tout le monde est d'accord dans le bar, où allons-nous !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On peut dire que tu as fait l'unanimité!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On peut dire que tu as fait l'unanimité!!!
> 
> ...



Je propose donc la mise au point d'une manifestation unitaire, rassemblant les forces vives ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) du forum


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> On peut dire que tu as fait l'unanimité!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais !
> 
> 
> ...



Exactement!!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je propose donc la mise au point d'une manifestation unitaire, rassemblant les forces vives (
> 
> ...



J'allais le dire!
LucG au poteau! LucG au poteau! LucG au poteau!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Exactement!!!
> 
> 
> ...


...on ne peut mieux dire !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...on ne peut mieux dire !
> 
> 
> ...



Réellement étonnant: c'est absolument le reflet de ma pensée


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> rassemblant les forces vives (
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> Réellement étonnant: c'est absolument le reflet de ma pensée
> 
> 
> ...


C'est aussi mon avis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est aussi mon avis
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais !


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2003)

C'est une cabale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, que dis-je un complot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous êtes mal lunés ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je ne vais pas me laisser faire : pas question de m'éclipser


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais !
> 
> 
> ...


D'abord !


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * C'est une cabale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fais gaffe, ça commence à faire beaucoup là quand-même.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais !
> 
> 
> ...



C'est curieux, j'ai l'impression d'avoir deja vécu ça


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * C'est curieux, j'ai l'impression d'avoir deja vécu ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A son âge, c'est alzeihmer (vous excuserz l'orthographe) qui frappe, il se souvenait pas l'avoir déjà écrit.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * C'est une cabale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais quel boulet!


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> A son âge, c'est alzeihmer (vous excuserz l'orthographe) qui frappe, il se souvenait pas l'avoir déjà écrit.
> 
> 
> ...



ça, c'est quand c'est vrai.

Quand c'est une illusion, c'est l'effet glapion (cf Audiberti)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * C'est une cabale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mes bien chers frères, il est évident que nous ne pourrons échapper au purgatoire sur terre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ainsi soit-il


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ça, c'est quand c'est vrai.
> 
> Quand c'est une illusion *


Mais nan, t'as pas compris ? Matrix c'est un film, c'est pas vrai


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais nan, t'as pas compris ? Matrix c'est un film, c'est pas vrai
> 
> 
> ...



Matrix, ça me rappelle plutôt des maths  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai pas vu le film, ni l'opus 1, ni le rechargé


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Matrix, ça me rappelle plutôt des maths
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Binetôt pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <blockquote><font class="small"> Luc G:</font><hr /> j'ai pas vu le film, ni l'opus 1, ni le rechargé   

[/QUOTE] 
Inculte


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Inculte
> 
> 
> ...



Culte !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Inculte
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais !!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Exactement!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Exactement!!!
> 
> 
> ...


...on ne peut mieux dire !!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...on ne peut mieux dire !!!
> 
> 
> ...




AAAAArrrrrrRRRRRGGGGGGggggggg!!!
Je suis tombé dans la 4eme dimension!!!
HELP!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...on ne peut mieux dire !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Enfin quelqu'un qui pense très précisément ce que je pense


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Enfin quelqu'un qui pense très précisément ce que je pense
> 
> ...



ben, vous n'avez pas l'air de penser beaucoup !
Et ne parlons pas de l'intérêt du sujet ! et je sais de quoi je parle, pour une fois


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben, vous n'avez pas l'air de penser beaucoup !
> Et ne parlons pas de l'intérêt du sujet ! et je sais de quoi je parle, pour une fois
> ...



Comme d'hab'


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Comme d'hab'
> 
> ...


Ca concerne lintérêt du sujet, là, pas le fait que LucG sache de quoi il parle, rassure-moi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ca concerne lintérêt du sujet, là, pas le fait que LucG sache de quoi il parle, rassure-moi
> 
> 
> ...



Quoique...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> Comme d'hab'
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Exactement


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2003)

Déconnez-pas : vous allez pas me dire que vous êtes d'accord avec moi, sur ce coup.


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Déconnez-pas : vous allez pas me dire que vous êtes d'accord avec moi, sur ce coup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, pas d'accord


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Exactement
> 
> 
> ...


...on ne peut mieux dire !!!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...on ne peut mieux dire !!!
> 
> 
> ...



A l'aide!!! y'a un trou dans l'espace temps du bar!!!






Laissez moi sortir d'ici!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Déconnez-pas : vous allez pas me dire que vous êtes d'accord avec moi, sur ce coup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout à fait contre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tout à fait contre
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais !!!


----------



## bonpat (18 Juin 2003)

Contre aussi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> A l'aide!!! y'a un trou dans l'espace temps du bar!!!
> *


T'en fais pas jpmiss ! ... encore un coup de Berg l'Inuit qui a laissé trainer son trou à peche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je l'appelle de suite ... ... ... ... et M... c'est son répondeur : "Bonjour, vous etes en contact avec la boite vocale de Berg l'Inuit - si vous etes un phoque, pressez 1 - si vous etes un ours blanc, pressez 2 - si vous etes pressés, et bien raccrochez !!!"
...Quel con ce Berg !!!


----------



## bebert (1 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Voilà, pour le moment. Finalement, on n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Félicitations pour ton nouvel (je veux dire ton premier) avatar Luc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À quand le prochain ?


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Félicitations pour ton nouvel (je veux dire ton premier) avatar Luc !
> 
> ...



Pas de suite, en principe : je suis du genre lent à l'avatar, comme tu as pu t'en apercevoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sauf si je vois quelque chose qui me tape dans l'oeil, mais vu que déjà, pour le moment, je n'en ai plus qu'un, je sais pas trop où ça nous mène


----------



## aricosec (1 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas de suite, en principe : je suis du genre lent à l'avatar, comme tu as pu t'en apercevoir
> 
> ...


enfin,du moment que BEBERT est content ça s'arrange pour toi,il ne t'embetera plus,c'est vrai,tu a toujours été sympa avec lui,je ne comprend pas sa derniere attitude, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,ça en a révolté plus d'un




quel outrecuidance de te parler sur ce ton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,toi et moi savont que c'est insupportable,voyez vous ce ribaud vous attaquer au matin de vertes paroles,que nenni cher ami,il faut le battre froid,oubliez votre vielle amitié,boutez ce quidam hors d'ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.


----------



## bebert (1 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> enfin,du moment que BEBERT est content ça s'arrange pour toi,il ne t'embetera plus,c'est vrai,tu a toujours été sympa avec lui,je ne comprend pas sa derniere attitude,
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, c'était pour rire !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je sais pas trop où ça nous mène
> 
> ...



sur la lune non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est bon Cham pas la peine de me raccompagner je connais le chemin .....


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> enfin,du moment que BEBERT est content ça s'arrange pour toi,il ne t'embetera plus,c'est vrai,tu a toujours été sympa avec lui,je ne comprend pas sa derniere attitude,
> 
> 
> ...




Qu'est-ce qui t'arrive, Arico pour que tu prennes le mors aux dents comme ça, t'as avalé un hameçon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a deux "rentrés de vacances", voyons s'ils vont s'étriper le bronzage. Bon, je sais, pour le Arico, la pêche a pas été bonne mais de là à descendre en flammes le Bebert encore tout mal réveillé des siennes de vacances (remarquez qu'il ne nous en a rien dit , ou je me trompe ?) au point qu'il se demande s'il a fait une boulette 











 à croire qu'il a perdu l'habitude des posts "enjoués" du Arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci étant, question avatar, que ce soit le Arico ou le bebert, je préfère mon Méliès  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et sinon, pas question de bouter le bebert. Tel Godot, on l'attend toujours dans "et avec la tête"


----------



## aricosec (1 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui t'arrive, Arico pour que tu prennes le mors aux dents comme ça, t'as avalé un hameçon
> ...


ah ! ah ! ah ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









t'a vu un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,une cascade d'engueulades de l'arico et il ne répond que par un tout petit _"cui..cui..désolé" _




mais qu'on donc t'ils fait au quidam réclamant des délais a tout bout de champ.
.
j'ai fait un test,et la réponse est édifiante,il est foutu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






encore un de perdu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et HOP


----------



## bebert (1 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> ah ! ah ! ah !
> 
> 
> ...



_"gnagnagna, j'ai fait un test gnagnagna..."_  elle est facile celle-là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je savais que mes délais ne te conviennent pas ! Espèce de citron pressé !!!


----------

